# Comportement iCloud Drive SANS Optimisation du stockage



## GuCas (11 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin que vous m'éclairiez sur le fonctionnement d'iCloud drive... En effet, son comportement est relativement clair quand l'option "Optimiser le stockage" est activée mais quid quand elle est décochée, ça télécharge l'ensemble des données ou synchronise simplement les "alias" des données ? Et que se passe t-il quand l'espace occupé sur iCloud Drive est plus important que l'espace restant sur le disque dur du Mac ?

Merci

Guillaume


----------



## ericse (11 Juin 2021)

GuCas a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai besoin que vous m'éclairiez sur le fonctionnement d'iCloud drive... En effet, son comportement est relativement clair quand l'option "Optimiser le stockage" est activée


Bonjour,
Tu es bien le premier que je vois qui comprenne l'option "Optimiser le stockage"  
Du moins dans ceux qui posent des questions sur iCloud, mais c'est très bien



GuCas a dit:


> mais quid quand elle est décochée, ça télécharge l'ensemble des données ou synchronise simplement les "alias" des données ?


Tout ce qui est sur iCloud est copié en entier sur le Mac, ça vaut pour les fichiers et/ou pour les photos, puisque les réglages sont séparés



GuCas a dit:


> Et que se passe t-il quand l'espace occupé sur iCloud Drive est plus important que l'espace restant sur le disque dur du Mac ?


Probablement des messages d'erreur, je n'ai pas essayé


----------



## GuCas (11 Juin 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Tu es bien le premier que je vois qui comprenne l'option "Optimiser le stockage"
> Du moins dans ceux qui posent des questions sur iCloud, mais c'est très bien
> 
> ...


Oui, j'ai passé un certain temps à décrypter la petite note... explicative ! 

La synchro vers mon Mac est en cours, avec l'optimisation de stockage activé. 1To est rapatrié, soit la totalité des données, sur un disque dur de 500Go à moitié plein. Hum ! Je croise les doigts donc.

Merci pour tes explications en tout cas !


----------

